# Prediction on the next Animal Crossing



## Mav13 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think we *MIGHT* hear something from E3 but I'm not 100% sure. For all we know, we might hear some news from
a Nintendo Direct. I think it will come out on the Wii U and be similar to New Leaf. The reason why I say it will be 
similar to New Leaf is because we have a Animal Crossing Plaza for the Wii U and the graphics look awesome!

What's y'alls prediction?


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hehe you have 666 bells... >

I think they'll possibly make one for the Wii U... Or for their next console. I think it was codenamed the nx or something?


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks confusing *shivers*


----------



## Mav13 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeahh I forgot about the nx but we dont really know what it is though. So I'm sticking with Wii U


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

I have heard a few rumors that Nintendo doesn't want to bring Animal Crossing back to the console (not sure if this is true) But, this is because when City Folk was released for the Wii, the sales were at an all time low and many people complained about not being able to bring their beloved town with them wherever they went. Again, I'm not sure how true this is, I'm just sharing what I've found online xD


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 30, 2015)

Although there are rumors surrounding a Wii U release, it would probably make more sense for them to release a New 3DS version.


----------



## matt (Mar 30, 2015)

A new 3DS version would inspire me to buy a new3ds


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 30, 2015)

Regardless of what console it's for, I hope they come out with another Animal Crossing limited edition version of the console.


----------



## Muffie (Mar 30, 2015)

They also have a new console in mind called the Nintendo NX (codename for now but it might be the real name?) but theres hardly any sort of coverage on it.

I swear if it's going to be for this NX I'm gonna be mad. I bought a Wii U AND an N3DS just to be reassured I would be ready for it.


----------



## gigi (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope it's on 3ds, I only just got my 3ds and acnl, it would kill me if they shut down wifi for 3ds and there's no game to replace it, like they did with the wii and accf D:


----------



## kaylagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would be interested in a Wii U Animal Crossing! I'm getting a Wii U this weekend (finally), so I think that would be super fun. I'd like to see a new Animal Crossing for the DS, though! I don't know what they could really do for a storyline, because they probably can't re-do the mayor thing... but it's been a few years and I'd love a new game for my New 3DS that works with all the new features of it!


----------



## kakuloo (Apr 1, 2015)

Honestly, I would almost be happy if they just allowed us to play New Leaf on the Wii U.  Make it a Cross-Buy game.

I just want my Mom to be able to play with me.  She can't see the small screen of the 3DS XL. =<


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

guess what's not on the wii u

the next ac game

oh my ****ing god


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, the Happy Home Super Crap thing they announced ? Yup. It really is a sucky announcement.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 1, 2015)

There is no reason why the next Animal Crossing game shouldn't look like this and I DO hope it's announced at E3 this year for Wii U.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> guess what's not on the wii u
> 
> the next ac game
> 
> oh my ****ing god



ur lying

the next ac game is in fact mario kart 8 since were counting spin offs


----------



## Mav13 (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> There is no reason why the next Animal Crossing game shouldn't look like this and I DO hope it's announced at E3 this year for Wii U.



The graphics look so beautiful..   I can't wait for E3 now


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> There is no reason why the next Animal Crossing game shouldn't look like this and I DO hope it's announced at E3 this year for Wii U.



Oh my gosh, yes please. If it is on wii u and looks like this I will be SOOOOO in love. They did announce that small 3ds game "animal crossing happy home designer" or something but I think that's probably just a small title to expand the animal crossing universe, I think the next main title will come to wii u, just so much evidence with the AC plaza, and now the detail of the mario kart track and characters...so beautiful! I think with the gamepad it will do a lot better than cityfolk. They just need to add some new features and furniture (grow the game a lot like they did with new leaf) and it will be epic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and I just noticed you can see picnic tables/umbrellas on the beach in the cover for the video...PWP on the beach anyone?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

I *doubt* we're getting AC news at E3 and if we do, it's for HHD


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 1, 2015)

I personally would rather it for the N3DS rather than the Wii U since I would love to bring it with me everywhere. 

And the DLC package looks AMAZING. I am super excited to play as Isabelle!


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> There is no reason why the next Animal Crossing game shouldn't look like this and I DO hope it's announced at E3 this year for Wii U.


Look like what? Mario kart???


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Look like what? Mario kart???



I'd take that village, those graphics and plop down my house on there and start living my HD Animal Crossing life right now. Can't you picture it ?


----------



## Shax (Apr 2, 2015)

My prediction for the next Animal Crossing game is that you will be mistaken for the new Pope. It's gonna be called Animal Crossing: New Belief.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2015)

Also, did you guy notice when Isabelle comes crashing in that rock, the rock actually moves and spits a coin, just like in the Animal Crossing serie. A rather nice touch.






In other news. I'm 32 and I showed my mom that video today (as she invited me over for supper tonight, no I don't live at my parents at my age) thinking she would remember me playing Animal Crossing on GameCube when I was 19. She did not. She was only amused by Super Mario and said : who's that poodle on a vespa ?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 2, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> There is no reason why the next Animal Crossing game shouldn't look like this and I DO hope it's announced at E3 this year for Wii U.



This video reminds me; if we do get a full game sometime in the near future, it really could do so much with HD graphics! Imagine how great towns would look! 

(Also as a side note, it made me really happy that the audio in the video had every "generation" of AC themes in it ^o^ Really awesome!)


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh guys, if you did not know yet, and if you like the Animal Crossing renditions of the MK DLC, here is a video of the music used in game :


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2015)

rugs calling it now copyright bidoof 2k15


----------



## Mav13 (Apr 2, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Oh guys, if you did not know yet, and if you like the Animal Crossing renditions of the MK DLC, here is a video of the music used in game :



So BEAUTIFUL.....


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2015)

A day has passed by and I'm now pretty positive this Nintendo Direct was putting the table for an announcement of an Animal Crossing title for Wii U at E3. Why ? First have you seen the DLC of Mario Kart 8 ? Nintendo could just use this setting and plop the player in the middle to make a new Animal Crossing game. 

There is also the case of the amiibo cards that will be released in the next few months. Do you really think Nintendo will market over 300 different Animal Crossing amiibo cards only for a home decoration spin-off for the 3DS ? A spin-off with limited content and a souped down AC experience at that ? No, me neither.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> A day has passed by and I'm now pretty positive this Nintendo Direct was putting the table for an announcement of an Animal Crossing title for Wii U at E3. Why ? First have you seen the DLC of Mario Kart 8 ? Nintendo could just use this setting and plop the player in the middle to make a new Animal Crossing game.
> 
> There is also the case of the amiibo cards that will be released in the next few months. Do you really think Nintendo will market over 300 different Animal Crossing amiibo cards only for a home decoration spin-off for the 3DS ? A spin-off with limited content and a souped down AC experience at that ? No, me neither.



not happening blah blah see my post about it here:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...il-1st-2015)&p=4801636&viewfull=1#post4801636


----------

